# Pistol :Any help on Manufacture.



## SVGUNNER (Jan 6, 2008)

I got this a couple years back on a trade and the fellow told me it was his grandfathers pistol. I can't find any markings on it that tells me who made it or caliber. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

This is what i have off it. has a R with it looks like a P going in to it with ser#3941. also has a upside down PN. Nothing on the barrel or anywhere else.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure with cut off photos but it looks like a Colt 1849 Packer Revolver. Very nice collector piece.
Update,Did a search on the Colt Packer, pretty sure that is it. All the examples I found were .31 caliber. Yours is a very low serial#.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

On second thought, it's a boat anchor. I'll give you $50 for it.


----------



## SVGUNNER (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL, thanks for the info bud


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Back some years ago you could buy a gun as that.they some times was a kit. you had finish handle and put it together.not sure if yours is that.never seen a real colt ect. that had no name.dought with no name it be worth much. less parts will fit a real colt like it then it be just a parts thing. no real gun collector care for yours. I remember a store here like wall mart selling these kits. plus lot old military rifles. and ammo.cheap.like the Italian Carcano Lee Osward kiiled Kennedy with. they where selling them for 9.99 bullets 2 bucks for 50. half never went off. they was called blue box speceil bullets the where really old ammo the miltary threw out or sold for a song.think you got one those kit guns.if so it is not really case hard as it should be.worth very little.I could be wrong.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have one that looks very simular to yours. it a replica arms in 44 cal. got it free from a buddy who i bought another weapon from. i took it to the range, packed all cylinders and pulled the trigger.BAM, all cylinders fired at once..its been locked up in the basement since. i forgot about having it until i saw your post. i had to go find it to see who made it.

remove the handle, might be something in there or look under the ram rod.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> nd pulled the trigger.BAM, all cylinders fired at once.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> ..its been locked up in the basement since


you actually found all the pieces?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

misfit said:


> you actually found all the pieces?


oh yea, i was shooting light charges and it scared the :S out of me.


----------

